# Looking for Reputable ABPT Breeder in Florida



## JohnnyS (Dec 9, 2009)

As title said, looking for a reputable breeder in Florida (I am in Orlando) for a APBT puppy, athletic body type, i don't want the stocky, short, or XXXL bully type

any information would be appreciated, thanks in advance!



Johnny


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Too bad Coldsteel pits isn't breeding anymore. They've put out some nice dogs. Have you tried checking out some ADBA, UKC or AADR shows? You might have to wait for them to get started back up again in a few months since most are probably winding down for the year, but that might be a good place to start.


----------



## JohnnyS (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi there

no i havent checked out any shows, ive found 2 breeders within 100 miles of me, once has a litter now, pups will be ready in about 3 weeks and the other has another littler planned for spring of 2010

where would i go about finding out where the shows would be?

thanks


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JohnnyS said:


> Hi there
> 
> no i havent checked out any shows, ive found 2 breeders within 100 miles of me, once has a litter now, pups will be ready in about 3 weeks and the other has another littler planned for spring of 2010
> 
> ...


Welcome to gopitbull!! One thing you definitely want to do is do your research before jumping into anything. A lot of people make the mistake of purchasing puppies on short notice, or with little or no prior knowledge. Sticking around and researching things like bloodlines (which can help you determine the appearance of the dog you seek) as well as looking into what a reputable breeder does with their dogs is beneficial to folks that are looking for a dog. I don't know if you are looking for a pet, or if you are planning on getting into sports with your dog, but this is a site you can learn about it all.. 
And shows are great because you get to see specimens, wether it's dogs in conformation or sports like agility or weight pull, and you can get a feel for the community and the breeders and dogs within. You can talk to breeders and handlers and ask questions you might have.

http://www.adbadog.com

Redirecting...

You can search for sanctioned events in your area by visiting those links. Hope this helps!!

Again, welcome to the board and best of luck in your search!


----------



## JohnnyS (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks  im just looking for a pet, no breeding, showing or sports etc. ive done a lot of research and reading. just looking for a breeder who has some good looking pups and good references. thanks for the welcome


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

if you are just looking for a pet there are many rescues filled with pitbulls and pit mixes and you can almost do no wrong there. however if you are interested in knowing the lineage of your dog and being around the people who bred them, then going to shows and getting to know some responsible folks is the way to go!


----------



## JohnnyS (Dec 9, 2009)

Not interested in a rescue, want a puppy from the start, thanks though. by pet i didnt mean just a "pet", i meant i wasn't planning on breeding or showing the dog, those were my intentions


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JohnnyS said:


> Not interested in a rescue, want a puppy from the start, thanks though. by pet i didnt mean just a "pet", i meant i wasn't planning on breeding or showing the dog, those were my intentions


no no sorry if it came off like i didnt believe you, i myself have a petbull (he has no papers) but he is training for weight pull. i did not have plans to get into the sport with that particular dog. that's all i meant..

But i understand there's nothing like the bond of an animal that you raise from the start


----------



## JohnnyS (Dec 9, 2009)

oh no, i was just saying i want a basic companion, like my intentions werent to breed or show etc, just basic intentions


----------



## TANK26 (Sep 20, 2009)

Kingbulls out of Orlando. Is where i got my pup from. So did Raybeez.


----------



## JohnnyS (Dec 9, 2009)

cool, thanks tank

i sent you an email too


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like Mike Morgan of OldFamilyReds. He has 30 plus years into the breed, and is honest and knowledgeable. I was quite happy with the dog I got from him.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*I know a breeder in south Florida that has 2 female pups available, (1 is currently in Ga at True Kennels True Kennels - Home OF The American Pit Bull Terrier- due to a pup back for a stud fee), both are available to a pet home. She is 5 months old and comes from Titled and health tested parents. You would definitely have to sign a contract, but I believe she is a pet quality female and not a show quality female. The one in Florida is with Tomahawk Kennels, the breeders of Cochise.

I have received dogs from both breeders, True is one of my show mentors, and Tomahawk is my sons Godfather, so I guess I vouch for both lol.

Good luck in your search for your new family member. There is a UKC show in Valdosta Ga this weekend, which is about 16 miles from the GA/FL line, so depending where you are in FL, you could come check it out.*


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, True kennels have some nice dogs as well.


----------



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

bump. I am in Orlando too but i'm willing to travel outside of Florida for a good pup. Does anybody have any suggestions (no blues, no bullies no amstaffs and no ukc please. not that i'm against them... they're just not what i'm looking for)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The suggestions offered to the OP about hitting shows are just as good for what you're looking for. Just hit ADBA shows.


----------



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

That's true baha, and there is a club down in Tampa that i'm going to check out.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I like Mike Morgan of Old family Reds/American freedom. He has old true Hemphill/wilder blood, as well as some voodoo dogs. I also like Miriam Strong of Pitbull stuff. Her dogs excell in weightpull, and ADBA conformation. Both these people have well bred real pitbulls and do stuff with them. Thier dogs have nice lenght of leg and athletic buils as well. Nice temperament too! Plus they have been into the breed for many, many years.


----------



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

I've heard of MM of Old Family Reds, I went to his website but it says he doesn't have anything available at the moment. I never heard of MS who is she? What kind of blood does she have? How do I get in Contact with her?


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, Mike Morgan's number is 352-457-3003. I can not find PBS phone number or email. However, she knows Mike, and is an ADBA judge, so if you called ADBA or Mike, they could probably hook you up. Also, I would call Mike just to get a referral or have him steer you in the right direction. 
It does seem like it is hard to find a good dog, as so many "breeders" are here today, gone tomorrow. Plus, I will not personally refer anyone to breeder without years into the breed, that is actively competing with them is some venue. I don't refer to pet breeders(which includes most pitbull breeders IMO). Nobody needs to breed strictly for pets, as there are plenty of them in the shelters, and even high quality working and show litters still produce pet quality pups too.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

JohnnyS said:


> Thanks  im just looking for a pet, no breeding, showing or sports etc. ive done a lot of research and reading. just looking for a breeder who has some good looking pups and good references. thanks for the welcome


Check out Blaizen Kennels - she's in FL and produces some WONDERFUL dogs!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I always forget about Blaizen. Duh. Good stuff!


----------



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a working dog(shutzhund or french ring tt and cgc maybe SAR) with some conformation thrown in. I ran across Tatonka Kennels does anyone know about them?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I believe the owner of Tatonka (Joanie Winchester?) was at one time married to the owner of Sorrells Pit Bulls (Bert Sorrells). Their dogs are bred similarly (presumably were once part of the same breeding program before they split). Someone on a gamedog board explained the difference between them, but I can't remember what it was.


----------

